

Oblong announces the public alpha release of their Greenhouse SDK - crs
http://greenhouse.oblong.com/index.html

======
crs
I personally have been waiting for the chance to play with Oblong's g-speak
ever sense I learned about it while at Boeing. It will be fun to see what the
developer community at large does with it.

